# كتاب لتعليم الالكترونيات



## قسامي مقدسي (6 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

Practical Electronics for Inventors 
Paul Scherz 


اسمه يدل على محتواه...
يغطي نسبة كبيرة من المواضيع الالكترونية
يتميز بإسلوب سلس في الشرح, مدعم بالأمثلة والصور
لا يثقل كاهل المتعلم بالنظريات المملة


المواضيع التي يتطرق لها​



CHAPTER 1 Introduction to Electronics
CHAPTER 2 Theory
CHAPTER 3 Basic Electronic Circuit Components
CHAPTER 4 Semiconductors
CHAPTER 5 Optoelectronics
CHAPTER 6 Integrated Circuits
CHAPTER 7 Operational Amplifiers
CHAPTER 8 Filters
CHAPTER 9 Oscillators and Timers
CHAPTER 10 Voltage Regulators and Power Supplies
CHAPTER 11 Audio Electronics
CHAPTER 12 Digital Electronics
CHAPTER 13 DC Motors, RC Servos, and Stepper Motors
CHAPTER 14 Hands-on Electronics
APPENDIX A Power Distribution and Home Wiring
APPENDIX B Electronic Symbols
APPENDIX C Useful Facts and Formulas
APPENDIX D Finding Components
APPENDIX E A Note on Injection Molding and Patents
APPENDIX F History of Electronics Timeline
APPENDIX G Component Data, List of Logic ICs, Foreign Semiconductor Codes
APPENDIX H Analog/Digital Interfacing
APPENDIX I Displays
APPENDIX J Memory Devices
APPENDIX K Microprocessors and 
Microcontrollers ​

رابط التحميل
http://www.4shared.com/get/7x0YoYrJ/Practical_Electronics_for_Inve.html​​


----------



## ابو ارسلان (7 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hamadakhan (10 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي


----------



## ناصرالقلوب (14 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور على البرامج


----------



## alfariss (16 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاءرجب (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نسمه البر (28 سبتمبر 2011)

سلمت يمناك ودمت طيبا" 
امنياتي لك بالنجاح والتقدم الدائم وتكون بحرا" فياضا" بمعلوماتك وطرحك لنا وافادتنا بهذه الكنوز من المعرفة التي من شأنها ان تزودنا بما نبحث عنه وترفدنا بالمعلومات


----------



## saad_srs (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررر
جزاك الله خير


----------



## جمي سترايف (30 سبتمبر 2011)

اسمع انا انا دئما صريح صراحه ما لقيت شي يعني انت حاب تضيق على الي مايعرفون زيي انا وكثيرين


----------



## الذهين (30 سبتمبر 2011)

كتاب ممتاز بس كيف أوصله هـ هـ


----------



## العيون الدامعة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك.


----------



## alhabob78 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف شكر يا غالي 
*


----------

